

Ask HN: Do you use the most recent version of your preferred web browser? - jyost

Are you using the most recent version of your web browser of choice? Do you know anyone that is still on a very old version (IE 6 or FF 2)?
======
lhorie
I use Flock daily. It's based on a not-so-up-to-date version of Firefox and
I've seen at least a few "review-my-site" posts here where the site barfed
catastrophically. I also use IE6 fairly often (mostly for testing though).

>> Do you know anyone that is still on a very old version

Yes. Most clients I work with either have employees on IE6 or need to support
it for their users (usually both).

------
wwortiz
I use the development version of google chrome when I do use it but most of
the time I use conkeror which is probably pretty dated when it comes to css
and html 5 (not so bad but around firefox 3.0 ish with xulrunner 1.9)

Everyone I know who isn't computer savvy uses IE 6 on xp 7 on vista and 8 on
win7 and so on for operating systems you choose.

------
mindcrime
Well, I'm reading / writing this using Chrome 6.0.447.0 dev, and the Firefox
that's installed on this box is the FF4 beta candidate... so yeah, I guess I
try to stay fairly close to the bleeding edge.

------
barrydahlberg
I am, none of my clients ever are.

:(

